# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ║₪ ₪║كأس الملك ● " ريال مدريد × برشلونة " ● ذهاب نصف النهائي .. كلاسيكو الأرض ║₪ ₪║

## امام اباتي

*





ضمن  مباريات الدور نصف النهائي من (كأس الملك) يستضيف ملعب (برنابيو) قمة  الكلاسيكو بين (برشلونة - ريال مدريد) في لقاء قد يكون حاسم بين الفريقين  ..

البارسا  سيدخل اللقاء بفريق شبه كامل بغض النظر عن غياب الفرنسي (ابيدال) ، أما  الفريق الملكي فهم يعانون من غيابات عديدة اهمها الحارس (كاسياس) بسبب  الإصابة وكذلك (بيبي) لنفس السبب ، وكذلك كلا من (دي ماريا ، كونتيراو ،  راموس) بسبب الإيقاف ، مع ذلك لا نستطيع الجزم بان الفوز سيذهب للكتلان  بسبب هذه الغيابات المؤثرة , ففريق الريال ما زال قويا ويحوي على الأسماء  المناسبة لسد هذه الثغرات ..


المباراة في متناول الكتلان على الورق وعليهم استغلال هذه الظروف التي يمر بمها الملكي للفوز بأقل نتيجة على الأقل ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

المباراة : ريال مدريد× برشلونة 
المناسبة : كأس الملك 
الدور : ذهاب نصف النهائي
الملعب : سانتياغو برنابيو
التوقيت : " 23:00 " بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
التاريخ : 30/1/2013
اليوم : الأربعاء
القناة الناقلة : الجزيرة الرياضية





الاسم : ريال مدريد
سنة التأسيس : 1902 
اسم الملعب : سانتياجو برنابيو
الرئيس : فلورنتينو بيريز
المدرب : جوزيه مورينهو
موقع النادي : http://www.realmadrid.com/cs



الاسم الكامل : جوزيه ماريو دوس سانتوس فيليكس مورينيو 
تاريخ الميلاد : 26 / 4 / 1963 
العمر : 48 عام 
الجنسية : البرتغال 
الأندية التي دربها : بنفيكا - ليريا - بورتو - تشيلسي - انتر ميلان

الالقاب مع الاندية التي دربها : 

بورتو / الدوري البرتغالي، كأس  البرتغال، كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي، كأس السوبر البرتغالي ( 2003 ) - الدوري  البرتغالي، دوري أبطال أوروبا ( 2004 )
تشيلسي / الدوري الانجليزي كأس الدوري، كأس الدرع الخيري ( 2005 ) - الدوري الانجليزي ( 2006 ) - كأس الدوري، كأس Fa عام (2007)
إنترميلان / السوبر الايطالي ( 2008 ) - الدوري الايطالي ( 2009 ) - الدوري الايطالي، كأس ايطاليا، دوري ابطال اوروبا ( 2010 )
ريال مدريد : كأس الملك - السوبر الإسباني موسم " 2012/2013 " , الدوري الإسباني " 2011/2012 "




الاسم : فلورنتينو بيريز 
تاريخ الميلاد : 8 / 3 / 1947 م 
العمر : 65 عام 
الجنسية : أسباني 
المهنة : مهندس 





الاسم : انطونيو آدان
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/05/1987
مكان الولادة : مدريد
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المركز : حارس مرمى 
الرقم : 13



الاسم : ألفارو آربيلوا كوكا
تاريخ الميلاد : 17/01/1983
مكان الولادة : سالامانكا
الجنسية : البرتغال
المركز : دفاع
الرقم : 17


الاسم : كرستيانو رونالدو
تاريخ الميلاد : 05/02/1985
مكان الولادة : فونشال , جزر ماديرا
الجنسية : البرتغال
المركز : مهاجم , صانع ألعاب
الرقم : 7



الاسم : غونزالو جيراردو هيغواين 
تاريخ الميلاد : 10/12/1987
مكان الولادة : بريست في فرنسا
الجنسية : الأرجنتين
المركز : مهاجم
الرقم : 20

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



الاسم الكامل : نادي برشلونة لكرة القدم
اللقب : دريم تيم , البلوغرانا
سنة التأسيس : 1899 (111 سنة )
الملعب : الكامب نو
رئيس النادي : ساندرو روسيل
مدرب النادي : تيتو فيلانوفا

ألقاب النادي : الدوري الأسباني " 21 " مرة , كأس ملك أسبانيا " 26 " مرة , كأس السوبر الأسبانية " 10 " مرات , كأس
الدوري الأسباني " 2 " مرتان , دوري أبطال أوروبا " 4 " مرات , كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي " 3 " مرات , كأس السوبر الأوروبية 
" 4 " مرات , كأس العالم للأندية " 2 " مرتين , كأس أبطال الكؤوس الأوروبي " 4 " مرات 





الاسم الكامل : خوردي رورا سولا
تاريخ الميلاد : 10 / 09 / 1967
مكان الميلاد : Llagostera
العمر : 45 عام
الجنسية : إسباني
يدرب الفريق مؤقتا لحين موعد رجوع المدرب " تيتو فيلانوفا " 





الاسم الكامل : ساندرو روسيل
تاريخ الميلاد : 06/03/1964
مكان الولادة : برشلونة
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المهنة : رجل أعمال
يترأس النادي منذ : يونيو 2010





الاسم : خوسيه مانويل بينتو
تاريخ الميلاد : 08/11/1975
مكان الولادة : قادش
الجنسية : اسبانيا
المركز : حارس مرمى
الرقم : 13



الاسم : تشافي هيرنانديز كريس 
تاريخ الميلاد : 25-01-1980
مكان الولادة : تاراسا
الجنسية : اسبانيا
المركز : وسط 
الرقم : 6



الاسم : ليونيل اندريس ميسي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24/06/1987
مكان الولادة : روساريو
الجنسية : الأرجنتين 
المركز : مهاجم 
الرقم : 10



الاسم : دافيد فيا سانشيز
تاريخ الميلاد : 03/12/1981
مكان الولادة : لانغريو
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المركز : مهاجم
الرقم : 7

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



الاسم : دافيد فيا سانشيز
تاريخ الميلاد : 03/12/1981
مكان الولادة : لانغريو
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المركز : مهاجم
الرقم : 7عدد الأهداف : 5




الاسم : كرستيانو رونالدو
تاريخ الميلاد : 05/02/1985
مكان الولادة : فونشال , جزر ماديرا
الجنسية : البرتغال
المركز : مهاجم , صانع ألعاب
الرقم : 7
عدد الأهداف : 4






الاسم : سانتياجو بيرنابيو 
المالك الرسمي : نادي ريال مدريد 
الافتتاح : 14 / 12 / 1947 
السعة : 80,400 
تكلفة البناء : 288.000.000 
الاسم السابق : ملعب تشير مارتين 




الاسم : كارلوس كلوس غوميز
تاريخ الميلاد : 1972-06-30
مكان الولادة : سرقسطة
العمر : 40 سنة
تصنيف الحكم : حكم دولي 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


10 مباريات بين ريال مدريد و برشلونة في الملعب " برنابيو " إنتهت بهذه النتيجة : " ريال مدريد 2-1 برشلونة"

11 مباراة بين برشلونة و ريال مدريد في الملعب " الكامب نو " إنتهت بهذه النتيجة : " برشلونة 2-1 ريال مدريد "





إنتهى لقاء "الكلاسيكو" في الجولة "7" بين "برشلونه × ريال مدريد" بالتعادل بنتيجة "2-2" .

"ريال مدريد" تقدم عن طريق "رونالدو" ولكن "ميسي" عادل النتيجة وتقدم للبارسا من جديد قبيل أن يتعادل "رونالدو" لفريقه مرة أخرى .





شهدت اخر مباراة جمعت بين الفريقين  في " كاس الملك " بـ التحديد يوم " الخميس " الموافق " 26 يناير 2012 " , و  التي اقيمت بين الفريقين على ملعب " الكامب نو " , حيث انتهت المباراة بـ  التعادل الايجابي " 2-2 " , علماً بـ ان هذه المباراة اقيمت ضمن منافسات  اياب دور " الربع النهائي " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  برشلونة " في الدقيقة " 43 " عن طريق اللاعب " بيدرو رودريقيز " , و سجل  الهدف الثاني لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " دانييل الفيس" في  الدقيقة " 45 " , و سجل الهدف الاول لـ نادي " ريال مدريد " عن طريق اللاعب  " كريستيانو رونالدو " في الدقيقة " 68 " , و سجل الهدف الثاني و التعادل  لـ نادي " ريال مدريد " عن طريق اللاعب " كريم بنزيما " في الدقيقة " 72 " .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ختير ياود يا امام
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



شهدت اخر مباراة جمعت بين الفريقين  في بطولة " كاس الملك " على ملعب " سانتياغو بيرنابيو " , بـ التحديد يوم "  الخميس " الموافق " 19 يناير 2012 " , حيث انتهت المباراة حينها بـ انتصار  لـ نادي " برشلونة " بـ نتيجة " 2-1 " , علماً بـ ان هذه المباراة اقيمت  ضمن منافسات ذهاب دور " الربع النهائي " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  ريال مدريد " في الدقيقة " 11 " عن طريق اللاعب " كريستيانو رونالدو " , و  سجل هدف التعادل لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " كارليس بويول " في  الدقيقة " 49 " , و سجل الهدف الثاني و الانتصار لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن  طريق اللاعب " ايريك ابيدال " في الدقيقة " 77 " .





شهدت اخر مباراة جمعت بين الفريقين  على ملعب " سانتياغو بيرنابيو " , بـ التحديد يوم " الاربعاء " الموافق "  29 اغسطس 2012 " , و التي اقيمت بين الفريقين ضمن منافسات اياب نهائي " كاس  السوبر الاسباني " , و التي انتهت حينها بـ انتصار لـ نادي " ريال مدريد "  بـ نتيجة " 2-1 " , علماً بـ ان مباراة الذهاب انتهت بـ انتصار لـ نادي "  برشلونة " بـ نتيجة " 3-2 " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  ريال مدريد " في الدقيقة " 11 " عن طريق اللاعب " هيجوين " , و سجل الهدف  الثاني لـ نادي " ريال مدريد " عن طريق اللاعب " كريستيانو رونالدو " في  الدقيقة " 19 " , و سجل الهدف الاول و الوحيد لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق  اللاعب " ليونيل ميسي " في الدقيقة " 45 " .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



تعادل نادي " ريال مدريد " امام نادي  " فالينسيا " بـ التعادل الايجابي " 1-1 " , في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما  على ملعب " المستايا " , ضمن منافسات اياب دور الـ " 8 " من بطولة " كاس  ملك اسبانيا " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  ريال مدريد " في الدقيقة " 44 " عن طريق اللاعب " كريم بنزيما " , و سجل  هدف التعادل لـ نادي " فالينسيا " عن طريق اللاعب " البرتو فاكوندو كوستا "  في الدقيقة " 52 " .





تمكن فريق البارسا من تحقيق النجاح في المهمة شبه المستحيلة حينما عاد من ملعب "ملقا" بالفوز بنتيجة "2-4" .

البارسا كان قد تعادل في "كامب نو" بنتيجة "2-2"  ولكن في مباراة اليوم قدم مباراة كبيرة جداً ليحقق الفوز بأكثر مما هو  مطلوب وليضرب موعداً ضد "ريال مدريد" في دور الـ "4" .

الأهداف جاءت على النحو "بيدرو - د.8" ثم عادل  "خواكين - د.12" ثم سجل "بيكيه - د.49" قبيل أن يعادل "سانتا كروز - د.68"  ومن ثم جاء هدفا "إنييستا - د.75" ثم "ميسي - د.80" .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



برشلونة x ريال مدريد ( 3-2 )
المناسبة / موسم " 1997 "

ريال مدريد x برشلونة ( 1-1 )
المناسبة / موسم " 1997 "

برشلونة x ريال مدريد ( 0-1 )
المناسبة / المباراة النهائية موسم " 2010/11 "

ريال مدريد x برشلونة ( 1-2 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 8 " موسم " 2011/12 "

برشلونة x ريال مدريد ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 8 " موسم " 2011/12 "





ريال مدريد x ديبورتيفو الكوينا ( 3-0 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 32 "

سيلتا فيغو x ريال مدريد ( 2-1 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 16 "

ريال مدريد x سيلتا فيغو ( 4-0 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 16 "

ريال مدريد x فالينسيا ( 2-0 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 8 "

فالينسيا x ريال مدريد ( 1-1 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 8 "
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



ريال مدريد x مالاجا ( 3-2 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 16 " موسم " 2011/12 "

ريال مدريد x برشلونة ( 1-2 )
المناسية / ذهاب دور الـ " 8 " موسم " 2011/12 "

ريال مدريد x ديبورتفو الكوينا ( 3-0 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 32 " موسم " 2012/13 "

ريال مدريد x سيلتا فيغو ( 4-0 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 16 " موسم " 2012/13 "

ريال مدريد x فالينسيا ( 2-0 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 8 " موسم " 2012/13 "





برشلونة x ديبورتيفو الافيس ( 3-1 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 32 "

قرطبة x برشلونة ( 0-2 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 16 "

برشلونة x قرطبة ( 5-0 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 16 "

برشلونة x مالاجا ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 8 "

مالاجا x برشلونة ( 4-2 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 8 "





فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 1-1 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 4 " موسم " 2011/12 "

اتلتيكو بلباو x برشلونة ( 0-3 )
المناسبة / المباراة النهائية موسم " 2011/12 "

ديبورتيفو الافيس x برشلونة ( 0-3 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 32 " موسم " 2012/13 "

قرطبة x برشلونة ( 0-2 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور الـ " 16 " موسم " 2012/13 "

مالاجا x برشلونة ( 2-4 )
المناسبة / اياب دور الـ " 8 " موسم " 2012/13 "

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



لم يكن التوتر حاضراً بين نجوم "ملقا" و "برشلونه" في  أرض الملعب فقط , بل كذلك في الدكة الفتية حينما تبادل "مانويل بيلغريني"  لحظات الشد مع بعض منسوبي البارسا .

ففي البداية قام "ألبا" بدهس قدم  "دودا" لاعب "ملقا" وبعد إستمرار الهجمة من لاعبي "ملقا" رغم سقوط زميلهم  على الأرض , قام البارسا بشن هجمةٍ مرتدةٍ على خصمه في ظل غضب منسوبي  "ملقا" , ليتكرر المشهد بطريقةٍ مختلفة فيما بعد حينما قام "ويليغتون" بدهس  فخذ "سيسك" وليستمر لاعبو "ملقا" في اللعب وتسجيل هدف "2-2" , ليغضب لاعبو  البارسا وإحتياطيوه من موقف "ملقا" فقام "بيليغريني" بالتحجج على أن هذا  الأمر ردة فعلٍ لما حصل في اللقطة الأولى .



نشرت صحيفة "سبورت" الكتالونيه جملةً من الملاحظات المتعلقة بمباراة "برشلونة" و "ملقا" الذي انتهت بفوز البارسا برباعية لهدفين.

1- تميز المدافع ( جيرارد بيكي ) في مباراة  اليوم ، كان حاضراً في الدفاع وكذلك في الهجوم حيث سجل الهدف الثاني  للبارسا وأهداه لأبنه ( ميلان ).

2- كانت أرضية ملعب "لاروزاليدا" بمثابة "صالة التزلج" حيث عانى لاعبوا الفريقين من هذه الأرضية طوال المباراة.

3- تألق المهاجم ( بيدرو رودريغيز ) في لقاء  اليوم حيث إفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة "8" مع العلم بأنه سجل "6" أهدافٍ هذا  الموسم أربع منها في آخر خمس مباريات مما يؤكد إستعادة الكناري لحسه  التهديفي.

4- سجل الأسطورة ( ليونيل ميسي ) الهدف الرابع للبارسا من ضربةٍ رأسية حيث  كان آخر مرة فعلها على نفس الملعب كانت في الموسم الماضي حيث انتهت  المباراة حينها بـ "4-1".

5- ركز المدافع البرازيلي ( داني ألفيس ) على  تعليمات المدرب ( جوردي رورا ) حيث تمكن البرازيلي من الإستفادة من تلك  التعليمات وقدم أداءً رائعاً في المباراة بصناعته لهدفين.

6- حافظ نادي "برشلونة" على سجله المميز في ملعب "لاروزاليدا" حيث لم يهزم  البارسا في آخر 16 لقاءٍ مع "ملقا" باستثناء عام "2003/04" حين خسر البارسا  في نفس الملعب.

7- تابع المهاجم الشاب ( كريستيان تيّو )  مجريات المباراة من المدرجات حيث أستبعد من اللقاء نظراً لعودة المهاجم  الكبير ( دافيد فيّا ).



إختلفت صحيفتا "ماركا" و "آس" المدريديتيين في تقييمهما لأهم مجريات الشوط الأول من لقاء "ملقا × برشلونه" .

فعن الهدف الأول أكدت "ماركا" أن موقف "ألفيس"  في لقطة الهدف الأول للبارسا سليم وهو غير متسلل وبالتالي فإن الهدف شرعي ,  بينما قالت "آس" أنه كان متسللاً , من ناحيةٍ أخرى أكدت "آس" أن الكرة  لمست يد "سيبا" قبيل أن تكتمل الهجمة ويأتي هدف "خواكين" لصالح "ملقا" وهو  ما وافقتها عليه "ماركا" .



أصدرت صحيفة " ماركا " المدريدية تقييمها لحكم مباراة " ملقا VS برشلونة " حيث فوز الكتلان بـ " 2-4 " .

المباراة التي أدارها ( ماتيو لاهوز  ) لم تكن مثالية بنظر الصحيفة حيث أنه لم يعمل على إلغاء هدف ( بيدرو )  بسبب تواجد ( ألفيس ) في موقف متسلل فضلاً على أنه لم يعمل على طرد (  ويلينغتون ) إثر دهسه قدم ( سيسك ) لتعطيه بناءاً على ذلك علامة " 4/10 " .



واصل  اللاعب البرازيلي الكبير ( داني ألفيس ) تقديم عروضه الكروية المميزة في  مباراة ( ملقا ) ليستعيد مكانته التي لا شكوك فيها في الفريق على أفضل ما  يكون .

ابن  " باهيا " عمل على صناعة هدفين لزملائه في الفريق ( بيدرو ) و ( ميسي )  ولم ينسَ دوره الدفاعي قط حيث أن التشيلي ( بيليغريني ) كان على علمٍ  بنتزعته الهجومية المفرطة إلا أن البرازيلي عمل على الموازنة بين دوره  الدفاعي والهجومي .

هذا  وجرّب اللاعب حظه بالتسديد في مناسبتين رجاء أن يحرز هدفاً في الشوط الثاني  إلا أنه لم ينجح ، والجدير بالذكر أن مجموع الأسيست للاعب هذا الموسم إلى "  4 " ليقترب أكثر من أفضل أرقامه في هذا النطاق وهو " 11 " .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



وقال  ( انييستا ) : "لقد كانت مباراة معقدة ، ولكن الأهم أننا فزنا وهذا شيءٌ  جيّد بالنسبة لنا ، سعيدٌ لهدفي لأنه ساعد الفريق" وعن الكلاسيكو القادم  قال : "انا متفائلٌ بالمواجهة بغض النظر عما حدث في السنوات الماضية" ورفض (  انييستا ) الحديث عن الحكم ( ماثيو لاهوز ) الذي أدار .

قال  " سيرجيو بوسكيتس " بشأن لقاء "ريال مدريد" قال : "نريد الفوز في كل  المسابقات , الآن علينا مواجهتهم , وآمل أن نتمكن من تحقيق نتيجةٍ طيبه ,  ومن ثم في أرضنا وبتواجد جماهيرنا سنحاول الضغط بقوةٍ للتواجد في النهائي" .

"بيكيه" قال : "كنا نعلم أننا قادمون لملعبٍ معقد وكان  واجبٌ علينا الفوز , كلا الفريقان قدما مباراة كبيرة والآن نحن في نصف  النهائي ضد ( ريال مدريد ) , التأهل كان صعباً , لأنه كان يترتب علينا  العمل كثيراً والتحكم بالكرة أكثر , وفي النهاية كانت النتيجة عادله , على  الرغم من تقديمهم لمباراة كبيرة كذلك" .

"ماسكي" قال : "كنا نعلم أن علينا العمل من  أجل الفوز , وكنا ندرك أن المهمة لن تكون سهله , أظهرنا قوتنا طوال الموسم  ولكنني أعتقد أننا قدمنا مباراة عظيمة وأظهرنا عظمة البارسا" .





دار جدلٌ بين صحيفتي "آس" و "ماركا" المدريديتين حول مطالب لفريقي "ريال مدريد" و "برشلونه" بضربة جزاءٍ لكلٍ منهما .

ففي الدقيقة "46" سقط "مسعود أوزيل" بعد إحتكاكٍ مع "ماسكيرانو" ولكن الحكم  لم يحتسب شيئاً , وكذلك فعل مع "إنييستا" في لقطته مع "بيبي" , وفي الوقت  الذي أكدت فيه صحيفة "آس" وجود ضربتي جزاء للفريقين , إلا أن "ماركا"  نفتهما تماماً .



اكدت صحيفة "سبورت" الكاتلونيه ان هناك ثمة ركلة جزاء لـ انييستا في الشوط الثاني واخرى لـ اوزيل مشكوك فيها . 

الصحيفه اكدت ان ( بيبي ) وصل في وقت متأخر  ليقوم بالدعس على قدم ( إنييستا ) ، والذي تسبب في عرقلته داخل المنطقه ،  وبالحقيقه فأن هناك ضربة جزاء صحيحه لـ برشلونة تجاهلها الحكم ( دلغادو  فريرو ) . 

واما عن ركلة جزاء اوزيل فقد اكدت الصحيفه ان هناك ثمة شكوك حول هذه الركله . 



أصدرت صحيفة "ماركا" المدريدية تقييمها لـ "ديلغادو فيريرو" حكم لقاء "الكلاسيكو" .

الصحيفة لم تتطرق للحالات التحكيمية المثيرة  للجدل وتحديداً مطالب البارسا بضربة جزاء لـ "إنييستا" وكذلك خصمه مع  "أوزيل" , ومنحته علامة "7/10" .



شهد ملعب "كامب نو" اجواءاً استثنائية في الكلاسيكو المثير الذي جمع الغريمين , حيث شهدت حدثاً مميزا كان قد سبقته
توابع يوم "11 سبتمبر" في الدعوات التي طالب بها الكتلان للانفصال عن "اسبانيا" من خلال مظاهرات جماهيرية شهدتها
الشوارع الكتالونية .

بعد هذا الحدث التاريخي اعلنت الجماهير الكتالونية نيتها جعل ملعب "كامب نو" لوحة فسيفسائية للعلم الكتالوني في الكلاسيكو
الذي جمع الفريقين وذلك من خلال "98.000" الف مشجع كتالوني تواجدوا في ملعب اللقاء , ففي موازاة هذا قد طالب المجلس
الوطني الكتالوني النداء للجماهير باصطحاب الاعلام الكتالونية , حيث نادت بـ: "ننقل للعالم ارادة الكتالونيين بان يكون لهم
دولة مستقلة" .

وبالفعل فقد شهد ملعب "كامب نو" فسيفساء العلم الكتالوني قبل انطلاقة المباراة , كما انه وقبل انطلاقة المباراة بعشر دقائق
اخذت الجماهير الكتالونية تهتف بالاستقلال , واضافة الى ذلك فقد شهدت المدرجات لافتة كتب عليها "(كاتالونيا هي الدولة
الاوروبية القادمة .

وكما اعلن مسبقاٌ قامت الجماهير في الدقيقة "17:14" بترديد هتافات الاستقلال , حيث ان هذا التوقيت يرمز الى تاريخ
(1714) الذي سقطت فيه كاتالونيا على يد قوات العائلة الحاكمة "بوربون" بعد حصارٍ لمدة عام .

وبهذا الخصوص تحدث "تشافي هيرنانديز" قائلاً : "نحن نحاول عزل انفسنا عن هذه المسائل , نحن نعلم ان هناك قضية
سياسية رئيسية والناس واعون تماماً , ولكننا نحاول لعب كرة القدم التي يستمتع بها لناس ويقضون معها اوقاتة ممتعة ,
من حق الناس ان يعبروا عن انفسهم بالطريقة التي رونها فنحن في دولة ديمقراطية , ونحن نلعب ونحاول جعلهم فخورون
بنا" , كما ان "فيلانوفا" اكد بانه لا يتعقد بان المباراة كانت بين "اسبانيا" و "كاتالونيا" .



لانه اسطورة هذا الزمان , تمكن النجم الارجنتيني "ليو ميسي" بهدفيه ضد "ريال مدريد" من دخول تاريخ النادي الكتالوني
من اوسع ابوابه بتحقيقه انجازاً غير مسبوق في تاريخ النادي اضافة الى عديد الانجازات .

الاسطورة الارجنتني وبهدفيه ضد الغريم اصبح اللاعب الاول في تاريخ البارسا والذي يتمكن من تسجيل "150" هدفٍ في
ملعب "كامب نو" , "ميسي" سجل الثنائية الرابعة له هذا الموسم , كما انه تمكن من تسجل هدفه الثاني ضد "مدريد" من
ركلة حرة مباشرة بعد هدفه في السوبر الاسباني , كما ان نوعية هذا الهدف هي الخامسة له مع البارسا , كما انه اصبح اكثر
لاعبٍ يسجل اهدافاً في حارس الغريم "ايكير كاسياس" .



اصدرت صحيفة "سبورت" الكتالونية ابرز الملاحظات والارقام التي شهدها لقاء الكلاسيكو بين "برشلونة" و "ريال مدريد"
على ملعب "كامب نو" والذي انتهت نتيجته بالتعادي الايجابي (2-2) .

- كان لاعب كرة السلة الامريكية "NBA" الاسطوري "ماجيك جونسون" واحداً من الشخصيات التي تواجدت في منقطة
الـ"VIP" في "كامب نو" للمرة الاولى ليشاهد لقاء الكلاسيكو .

- حضر لقاء الكلاسيكو لاعبوا فريق "دالاس مافريكس" الذي سيواجه يوم الثلاثاء القادم فريق "ريغال بارسا" .

- تواجد في اللقاء الاسطورة السابق في البارسا البرازيلي "ريفالدو" , حيث تواجد في "كامب نو" لمشاهدة اللقاء .

- مقصورة "كامب نو" شهدت تواجداً رفيع المستوى للشخصيات الكاتالونية بقيادة رئيس "كاتالونيا" السيد "ارتور ماس"
اضافة الى السيد "خافيير ترياس" عمدة "برشلونة" , اضافة الى شخصيات هامة اخرى مثل "بول هانسن" مدير مكتب
الامم المتحدة لشؤون الرياضة , و "خافيير سولانا" السكرتير السابق لحلف الناتو .

- نجم الغريم "تشابي الونسو" نزل ارض الملعب قبل المباراة للتعايش مع اجواء اللقاء وكان في يده جهازٌ لصنع القهوة
كما ان لاعبي الغريم عادوا الى "كامب نو" بعد فوزهم فيه في الموسم الماضي .

- شهد ملعب "كامب نو" الهتافات المطالبة بالاستقلال خلال اوقات مختلفة في المباراة , كما ان الجماهير اخذت في رفع
العلم الكاتالوني اثناء اللقاء .

- شهد ملعب المباراة تواجد "96,589" مشجع حضروا اللقاء , حيث ان هذا العدد هو الاكبر منذ بداية الموسم .

- افتتح النجم البرتغالي "رونالدو" التسجيل كما انه عاود التهديف في الكلاسيكو , حيث انه وفي المباريات الست الاخيرة
له ضد "برشلونة" استطاع التسجيل فيها جميعاً .

- الاسطورة "ليو ميسي" و النجم "رونالدو" قدما اداءاً كبيراً حيث سجل كل منهما هدفين حسمت نتيجة اللقاء على اثرهما
حيث انه وللمرة الاولى منذ تاريخ (10/3/2007) يتمكن لاعبين اثنين من فريقين التسجيل في نفس اللقاء .

- بهدفه من الركلة الحرة التي سجله اصبح الاسطورة "ميسي" اول لاعب يسجل "150" هدفاً في "كامب نو" .

- مرة اخرى تظهر مؤشرات الليزر والاضواء الخضراء على اوجه اللاعبين وحتى عندما اوقف الحكم المباراة .



شهدت الكلاسيكو الأخير لمحة طيبة من الرئيس المدريدي  "فلورنتينو بيريث" حيال قائد الفريق الكتالوني "كارليس بويول" الذي تعرض  لخلعٍ في المرفق الأيسر يوم الثلاثاء الماضي آنذاك .

"بويول" الذي تواجد في المنصة الرئيسية وفي مقاعد مرتفعة ببعض  الدرجات عن "بيريث" إلتقى الرئيس المدريدي , حيث توجه إليه الأخير  للإطمئنان على صحته بعد الحادثة المؤسفة التي تعرض لها في لقاء "بنفيكا"  البرتغالي الأخير .



سرد الموقع الرسمي للبارسا بعضاً من الارقام التي حققها الاسطورة "ليو ميسي" في لقاء البارسا ضد "ريال مدريد" على
ملعب "كامب نو" .

- "ميسي" دخل المباراة وهو بعيد عن التسجيل لثلاثة مباريات متتالية , ولكنه تمكن من تجسيل ثنائية في مرمى الغريم
حيث كانت هذه الثنائية هي الخامسة له هذا الموسم بعد (سوسيداد) , (اوساسونا) , (خيتافي) و (سبارتك موسكو) , كما ان
(ميسي) سجل حتى الان "12" هدفاً في "11" مباراة رسمية اضافة الى صناعته لخمسة اهداف .

- بهدفيه الاخيرين اصبح في رصيد "ميسي" من الاهداف "17" هدفاً ضد "ريال مدريد" , وهو بهذا تخطى "راؤول غونزاليس"
بهدفين وبقي امامه هدف واحد لمعادة الاسطورة "الفريدو دي ستيفانو" , حيث سجل الاخير "14" هدفاً في الدوري بينما
سجل "ميسي" ما مجموعه "10" اهداف .

- بهدفيه اصبح "ميسي" اول لاعب يسجل "100" هدفاً في "كامب نو" في الدوري , و "150" في مجمل البطولات
وفي العام (2012) تمكن "ميسي" من تسجيل "65" هدفاً وصنع "20" تمريرة وهذا مع البارسا والمنتخب الارجنتيني .



حصر الموقع الرسمي جملة من الملاحظات التي حفل بها لقاء الفريق بين "برشلونه × ريال مدريد" .

1- حافظ البارسا على فارق النقاط الـ "8" عن نظيره "ريال مدريد" بنهاية الجولة "7" .

2- على الرغم من التعادل , إستمر البارسا متصدراً للدوري بـ "19 نقطه" بفارق الأهداف عن "أتليتكو مدريد" .

3- لعب "أدريانو" في مركز قلب الدفاع بجوار "ماسكيرانو" وهو مركز جديد بالنسبة للاعب المتعدد القدرات .

4- إستحوذ البارسا على الكرة بنسبة "64%" بينما "ريال مدريد - 36%" .

5- بين اللاعبين الذين أكملوا اللقاء كان  "بيدرو" أقل لاعبٍ أتم تمريرات صحيحة من لاعبي البارسا بـ "38 تمريره" ,  بينما أفضل لاعبِ لدى "ريال مدريد" هو "تشابي ألونسو" ولكن بـ "35 تمريره" .

6- لم يتمكن "تيتو فيلانوفا" من تحطيم الرقم القياسي لأفضل سلسلة إنتصارات في تاريخ "الليغا" حيث توقف عند "6 إنتصارات" .

7- حرم هدف "كريستيانو رونالدو" الثاني البارسا من العودة في النتيجة للمرة الخامسة في الموسم الحالي .

8- سجل "ميسي" الهدف رقم "17" في تاريخ "الكلاسيكو" وحتى الآن سجل "12" في كل المسابقات منها "8" في "الليغا" .

9- لم يخسر البارسا قط حينما يسجل "ميسي" هدفين , والرصيد التاريخي هو "70 فوز" و "3 تعادلات" .

10- شارك "تشافي" في أكثر مباريات "الكلاسيكو" من اللاعبين الحاضرين والخامس عبر التاريخ بـ "35 مباراة" , بينما "كاسياس - 34" .

11- أتم البارسا "640 تمريرة صحيحه" معظمها كانت في وسط الملعب كما نرى في هذه الصورة الحرارية : 




12- "ريال مدريد" أكمل "237 تمريرة صحيحه" موزعة في أرجاء الملعب كما تبين هذه الصورة الحراريه : 





المباراة الكبيرة التي قدمها "ليو ميسي" في الكلاسيكو اضافة الى الهدفين الذان احرزهما لم يمرا مرور الكرام على الجمهور الكتالوني الذي
لم يتردد في اختيار الارجنتيني افضل لاعب في مباراة الامس بتقييم "8.7" , وكان "ميسي" قد غاب عن التسجيل في آخر مباراتين في
الدوري الا انه عاد وانفجر بالكلاسيكو ليكون اللاعب الافضل من قبل البارسا .



أظهرت اللقطة التلفزيونية الخاصة بتسديد "ليونيل ميسي" للركلة الحرة التي سجل منها هدف الفريق الثاني أنه قام بترتيبٍ ما لإنجاح مهمته .

فلقد قام بإبعاد الكرة مرتين إلى  الوراء عن حائط الصد في الوقت الذي كان فيه الحكم "ديلغادو فيريرو" مشغولاً  بإعداد حائط الصد , وبعدها بثوانٍ تمكن من تحقيق مراده بتسجيل هدف التقدم  للبارسا .



عملت صحيفتا "إلموندو ديبورتيفو" و "سبورت" الكتالونيتين على الرد بطريقةٍ  مثاليةٍ على تصريحات "بيبي" التي هاجم فيها لاعبي البارسا وتحديداً "أندريس  إنييستا" بعد ضربة الجزاء التي تجاهلها الحكم حينما قال عن نجومنا : "إنهم  ممثلون" .

"تيتو" فيلانوفا" قال رداً عليه : "بالنسبة لـ  ( بيبي ) فإن هنالك مقطع فيديو يظهر جميع التدخلات العنيفة التي قام بها" ,  وبالفعل فهنالك الكثير من المقاطع التي تروي حكاية عنفه في كل المسابقات  دون نسيان اللقطة الأشهر التي دهس فيها يد "ميسي" , ووضعت "إلموندو  ديبورتيفو" مقطعاً يوضح بعض تصرفاته العنيفه .

أما "سبورت" الكتالونية فلقد ردت على "بيبي" بوضع مقطعين يوضحان التمثيل الذي مارسه للحصول على دعمٍ تحكيمي لصالحه .



ألمحت صحيفة "آس" المدريدية لنقدٍ مبطّنٍ تجاه الحارس  الأول في "ريال مدريد" القائد "إيكر كاسياس" بعد الركلة الحرة التي سجلها  في مرماه "ميسي" .

الصحيفة وضعت مقطع فيديو  , تقول فيه أن حارس "إشبيليه" قبيل أسبوع آنذاك نجح في إيقاف كرةٍ مشابهةٍ  جداً لـ "ميسي" , وهو مافشل فيه "كاسيٍاس" في الهدف الثاني المذهل الذي  سجله النجم الأرجنتيني .



تصدر النجم الارجنتيني "ليو ميسي" التصنيف الشهري لـ"Castrol EDGE" لشهر "سبتمبر" وبفارق مريح عن اقرب منافسيه "ماريو غوميز" و "روبين فان يرسي" .

الكلاسيكو الاخير سمح للاعبين الكبيرين "ميسي" و "رونالدو" للتألق ,  ولكن وعلى الرغم من تحسن اداء البرتغالي "رونالدو" الى انه جاء رابعاً خلف  الثلاثة الآنف ذكرهم , فيما اتى الكابيتانو "كارليس بويول" في المركز  العاشر .

هذا التصنيف يقيس اداء اكثر من "2000" لاعب في البطولات الخمس الكبرى  (الاسباني - الانجليزي - الايطالي - الالماني - الفرنسي) , ويستخدم نظام  تحليل لاداء كأساس لقياس تقديرهم , كما تعتد على المنافسة وعدد دقائق اللعب  وجميع ما يقوم به الاعب من (اهداف - صناعة - قطع كرات - الاخطاء - مساعدة  الفريق) .



طرح الموقع الرسمي للبارسا مجموعة من الملاحظات القيمة الخاصة بلقاء الكلاسيكو الناري .

# البارسا في المباريات الـ " 25 " الماضية في " الليغا " سجل على الأقل هدف واحد .

# البارسا أعلى فريق تسديداً على المرمى بـ " 52 " والبلانكوس الأكثر تسديداً خارج الخشبات الثلاث " 54 " .

# الخصم هو الفريق الأكثر ضرباً للعارضة بـ " 6 " وكل أهدافهم الـ " 12 " جاءت في منطقة الجزاء .

# ما مجموعه " 11 هدف " من أصل " 17 " سجله أبناء " لاماسيا " ولم يسجل أحد من لاعبي أكاديمية الغريم قط .

# اللاعب الكبير ( كريستيانو ) سدد " 19 مرة " وعدوه المباشر ( ميسي ) سدد " 18 " وكلاهما يمتلك " 6 أهداف " .

# بدلاء البارسا سجلوا ما مجموعه " 6 أهداف " .

# البارسا أكثر فريق في التمرير " 4,181 " منها " 3,704 صحيحة " في حين ( مدريد ) ممرر " 3,056 " .

# الأسطورة ( تشافي ) أكثر ممرر بالدوري بـ " 530 " وموطنه ( ألونسو ) الأكثر في فريقه بـ " 434 " .

# فريق " بارسا تيتو " هو أكثر فريق تسجيلاً بآخر " 15 دقيقة ــ 9 أهداف " ولكن الغريم لم يقبل هدفاً قط بتلك الفترة .

# ما مجموعه " 11 هدف " للبارسا من أصل " 17 " تم تسجيلهم بأقدام يسارية وتم قبول " 4 " من أصل " 5 " بأقدام يسارية كذلك .

# الأسطورة ( فالديس ) تصدى لـ " 12 كرة " و نظيره ( كاسياس ) فعل في " 10 مناسبات " .

# إرتكب متصدر الدوري " 53 خطأ " ونال لاعبوه  " 11 بطاقة " بينما الخصم إرتكب " 75 " ونال لاعبوه " 12 بطاقة صفراء "  وواححدة حمراء ، مع العلم أن ( أدريانو ) أكثر من إرتكب الأخطاء بـ " 6 "  من جانب البارسا و ( راموس ) من جانب البلانكوس بـ " 17 " .



رد النجم الكبير "أندريس إنييستا" على البرتغالي "بيبي" عقب التصريحات التي  هاجمه فيها حينما إتهمه وزملاءه في البارسا بـ "التمثيل" .

"إنييستا" قال : "من المؤسف ماقاله , كشخص  بوسعه أن يقول رأيه بأنها ليست ضربة جزاء , ولكن لا يجوز له المضي بعيداً  في حديثه , حينما يتحدث أحد عنك وعن زملاءك بهذ النحو فأنت تشعر بالإنزعاج ,  لست ممثلاً , ولا أحد من زملائي كذلك , ولو نظرتم لأفعال ( بيبي ) خلال  المباريات فستكون لديكم الكثير من الآراء حوله , نعم كلمته آلمتني لأنها  وجهت لي , ولكننا جميعاً نعرف من هو ( بيبي )" .



قام النجم البرتغالي "بيبي" بالرد على تصريحات "أندريس  إنييستا" الذي قال فيها أنه شعر بالإنزعاج من إتهام "بيبي" له بـ "التمثيل"  في اللقطة المثيرة للجدل في لقاء "الكلاسيكو" الأخير .

"بيبي" قال : "لو شعر أحدٌ بالإنزعاج فهذا لأن الحقيقة مؤلمه" إشارةًعلى  إصراره على ماقال , مضيفاً : "لقد قلت فقط ماحدث بحق خلال المباراة" .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




"بيبي" قال : "أدينا مباراة كبيرة ,  البارسا في الشوط الأول نال فرصة وسجلها , ولكننا عملنا جيداً , كان بوسعنا  مضاعفة النتيجة عبر كرة ( بنزيمه ) , وربما ركلة جزاء لـ ( أوزيل ) ,  ولكننا قاتلنا جيداً" .

"بوسكيتس" قال : "في لحظات كنا متفوقين عليهم , ولكن المباراة كانت متكافئة جداً , كل شيئ بقي كما هو" .

"بوتراغينيو"  قال : "لست سعيداً , لأننا كنا متفوقين , نلنا فرصاً صريحه , ولكن لم  نتمكن من إستغلالها , النتيجة ؟؟ ليست ظالمه ولكن غير مستحقه , ففي نصف  ساعةٍ كانت لنا المباراة , من خلال اللعب والفرص , وهدف ( 1-1 ) لم يعكس  المجريات" .

"زوبيزاريتا" قال : ريال مدريد  كان افضل في الشوط الأول واهدر كره كانت بالقائم عن طريق بنزيما ، وفي  الشوط الثاني برشلونة كان افضل واهدر كرة في القائم عن طريق ( مونتويا ) ،  وبالحقيقه هذه نقطه للقتاليه التي حصلت من كلا الفريقين " .

"مورينهو " قال : "النتيجة تعبر عما جرى  , لقد كانت مباراة عظيمة للجمهور الذي تمتع بها , والنتيجة كانت متقلبة  ولم يكن أحد يعرف من سيفوز حتى نهاية اللقاء" .

"مارسيلو" قال : "في هذا  الملعب من الصعب دوماً أن نفوز , أنا سعيدٌ بقتالية الفريق , لقد قاتلنا  ونحن راضون , لقد أتيحت لنا فرص ولم نستثمرها , وفي مباريات أخرى تمكننا من  حسمها بفرص أقل , الفريق قاتل والتعادل مناسب , من الصعب مواجهة البارسا ,  ولكن علينا الآن العمل لتقليص الفارق" .

"ميسي" قال : "كنا نعلم أننا سنواجه  لاعبين رائعين في ( ريال مدريد ) الذي يعد فريقاً عظيماً , لقد حافظنا على  النقاط الثمانية , ولكن مازال هنالك الكثير , كنا نتمنى أن نفوز ولكن لم  يكن ذلك سهلاً , كنا نعلم بالتعقيدات التي تنتظرنا , وكان من الممكن أن نصل  لفارق ( 5 نقاط ) لو خسرنا , الدوري مازال طويلاً جداً , فلقد بدأ للتو ,  وفي لحظات كان من الممكن أن يفوزوا وكذلك في لحظات أخرى نحن" .

"تشافي" قال : "أعتقد أننا كنا  أفضل في الدقائق الـ ( 15 ) الأخيرة , الفريق قدم مباراة كبيرة على الرغم  من الدقائق الأول التي عانينا فيها من كرات خطيره , في النهاية رأينا صورة  طيبة عن الفريقين" .





تم تحديد موعد لقاء "الكلاسيكو" المقبل بين "ريال مدريد × برشلونه" في ذهاب دور الـ "4" من "كأس الملك" .

المباراة التي ستقام في ملعب "سانتياغو بيرنابو" ستكون يوم "الأربعاء 30 يناير" وفي تمام الساعة "21:00" بالتوقيت الكتالوني .



سيواجه "ريال مدريد" نظيره البارسا الأسبوع المقبل في ملعب "سانتياغو بيرنابو" ضمن دور الـ "4" من "كأس الملك" .

البارسا سيدخل اللقاء في ظروفٍ مثاليةٍ في ظل  جاهزية وتواجد كل لاعبيه , بينما سيخوض "ريال مدريد" اللقاء في ظل الكثير  من الغيابات أولها الحارس "كاسياس" لإصابته وكذلك الحال مع زميله "بيبي" ,  وسيغيب كذلك "سيرجيو راموس" للإيقاف , وهو حال "دي ماريّا" و "كوينتراو"  رغم أن الأخبار تتحدث عن رغبة المدريديين في الإستئناف ضد قرار إيقاف  الإثنين الأخيرين .



ستكون مباراة "الكلاسيكو" المقبلة بين "ريال مدريد" و "برشلونه" مباراة من نوعٍ مميزٍ في ظل حضور الحارسين الإحتياطيين للفريقين .

"خوسيه مانويل بينتو" سيكون حارس البارسا بحكم  تخصصه في بطولة "كأس الملك" بينما سيتولى "أنتونيو أدان" حراسة "ريال  مدريد" بحكم إصابة الأساسي "إيكر كاسياس" , ولا يمكن مقارنة خبرة الحارسين ,  فالأول لعب "16 موسماً" في عالم الإحتراف بينما الآخر لعب "16 مباراة" فقط  مع "ريال مدريد" .

"بينتو" وصل إلى البارسا في "2008" بعمر "33 عاماً" وفاز بجائزة "زامورا"  من قبل في مناسبة واحدة كما فعل "كاسياس" , وتمكن من لعب "3 نهائيات" في  بطولة "كأس الملك" فاز في "2" , أما "أدان" فلقد ترعرع في ناديه ولكنه  لطالما كان إحتياطياً وخاصة في عهد "جوزيه مورينيو" ولكنه في الموسم الحالي  تحصل على بعض الفرص , وهاهو الآن أمام مناسبة عظيمة لإثبات ذاته لمدة "6-8  أسابيع" في ظل غياب "كاسياس" للإصابه .



ستعود مباريات "الكلاسيكو" لتتكرر في أكثر من مناسبةٍ  بين "ريال مدريد" و "برشلونه" حيث سيلعب الفريقان "3 مرات" في شهر واحد  تقريباً ليذكر الكل بما حصل في "2011" حينما تواجه الفريقان "4 مرات" في  ظرف "3 أسابيع" .

مواجهات الفريقين ستبدأ يوم "30 يناير" في ذهاب نصف نهائي "الكأس" بملعب  "سانتياغو بيرنابو" , على أن يكون الإياب أحد يومي "26 أو 27 فبراير" في  "كامب نو" , وبعد ذلك بـ "3-4 أيام" سيتواجه الفريقان من جديد في "الليغا"  يوم "2 مارس" .

وستكون أجندة الفريقين مزدحمة جداً بالمباريات ,  فـ "ريال مدريد" سيستقبل "مانشيستر يونايتيد" يوم "13 فبراير" وسيزوره يوم  "5 مارس" أي بعد إياب "الليغا" بـ "3 أيام" , بينما البارسا سيطير إلى  "ميلان" يوم "20 فبراير" ولكن بالمقابل سيستقبله بعد وقتٍ كافٍ من  "الكلاسيكو" حيث سيكون يوم "12 مارس" .



اعلن الاتحاد الاسباني عن اسم الحكم الذي سيقود كلاسيكو ذهاب الكأس . 

الحكم هو  "كلوس جوميز" والذي سيقود الكلاسيكو في ملعب "سانتياغو برنابيو" ، والذي  سينطلق في تمام الساعه الـ 11 مساءً بتوقيت مكه المكرمه .



قلل المدير الرياضي السابق  للبلانكوس السيد ( خورخي فالدانو ) من الغيابات العديدة في صفوف الفريق  الأبيض قبيل أن يقابل البارسا الأربعاء المقبل في ذهاب نصف نهائي " الكأس "  .

الرجل قال : " ( ريال مدريد ) لديه فريقُ مذهل وسيقبل للملعب مع ( 9 دوليين ) على أقل تقدير " .


اكد الاتحاد الاسباني لكرة القدم موعد مباراة كلاسيكو الكأس بين ( برشلونة × ريال مدريد ) . 

حيث  سيقام اللقاء في ملعب ريال مدريد ( سانتياغو برنابيو ) يوم الاربعاء  المقبل في تمام الساعه الـ ( 9 ) مساءً بتوقيت اسبانيا ، الـ ( 11 ) مساءً  بتوقيت مكه المكرمه . 



أكدت  صحيفة "آس" المدريدية أن الأرجنتيني "ليونيل ميسي" يفكر في لقاء "ريال  مدريد" يوم الأربعاء المقبل أكثر من مباراة "أوساسونا" يوم الأحد .

اللاعب  الذي شعر بآلامٍ عضلية في مباراة الأمس ضد "ملقا" طالب بالتغيير على الفور  من باب الوقايه , ولذا قد يغيب عن لقاء "أوساسونا" أو على الأقل سيجلس على  الدكة من البداية من باب منح لقاء "ريال مدريد" الأولوية التي يستحقها ,  ورغم أنه يريد لعب كل المباريات إلا أن طلبه للتغيير يوم أمس يظهر مستوى  إهتمامه بلقاء "سانتياغو بيرنابو" .

ولربما  سيقوم "خوردي رورا" بإستغلال تعافي "ديفيد فيّا" من أجل إشراكه أساسياً ضد  "أوساسونا" , في حين سيتم إنتظار "ميسي" لحين تعافيه بالكامل .



أكدت صحيفة "آس" المدريدية أن بعضاً من نجوم البارسا إتصلوا على "إيكر كاسياس" للإطمئنان عليه بعد إصابته بكسر في يده اليسرى .

لاعبو  البارسا إتصلوا على قائد "ريال مدريد" والمنتخب الإسباني بعد إصابته  الخطيرة في لقاء "فالنسيا" وتعرض يده للكسر أسفل الإبهام متمنين له الشفاء ,  مع العلم أنه سيقوم بإجراء عمليةٍ جراحيةٍ اليوم الجمعه في مستشفى "بيتا  ماريا آنا" للحد من خطورة الموقف مع توقعٍ بغيابه لمدة "شهرين" .


واصلت صحيفة “ماركا” الرياضية  الإسبانية التمسك بصحة ما نشرته حول قيام قائدي فريق ريال مدريد إيكر  كاسياس وسرخيو راموس بإبلاغ رئيس النادي فلورنتينو بيريز بعزمهما طلب  الرحيل الصيف المقبل إذا لم يقم بفسخ تعاقد المدرب جوزيه مورينيو.

وتحت عنوان “ماركا لا تكذب”  نشرت الجريدة الرياضية على الصفحة الأولى لعددها الصادر الجمعة مقتطفات من  رسائل إلكترونية قالت إن اثنين من لاعبي الفريق تبادلاها على الهاتف  الجوال عقب اجتماع كاسياس وراموس مع مورينيو.

وظللت الصحيفة اسمي طرفي المحادثة  فيما قال أحدهم “يقولون إن (…) سيرحل إذا استمر (…)”، ليرد الطرف الآخر  قائلا “لقد جرى الحديث بالفعل عن أشياء كثيرة مثل المدرب والمكافآت وغير  ذلك”.

وكان بيريز قد عقد مؤتمرا  صحفيا مساء الخميس لتكذيب ما نشرته “ماركا” حول تهديد راموس وكاسياس  بالرحيل حال استمرار مورينيو، واتهم الصحيفة بمحاولة زعزعة استقرار النادي.


صحيفه  الغارديان الانجليزيه قامت بعَمل تقرير لـ آغنى الفَرق بالعالم و تَصدر  هذه القائمه رَيآل مَدريد اولاً و ثانياً برشلونه .. إليكم الترتيب بشكل  كامل لـ أول 20 فريق بالعالم :

1. ريـال مَدريد بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 512.6 مليون يورو 
2. برشلونه بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 483 مليون يورو 
3. مانشستر يوُنايتد بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 395.9 مليون يورو 
4. بايرن ميونخ بـ قيمه تُقدر .. 368.4 مليون يورو 
5. تشيلسي بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 322.6 مليون يورو 
6. آرسنال بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 290.3 مليون يورو 
7. مانشستر سيتي بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 285.6 مليون يورو 
8. آي سي ميلان بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 256.9 مليون يورو 
9. ليفربول بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 233.2 مليون يورو 
10. يوفنتوس بـ قيمة تُقدر .. 195.4 مليون يورو 



يوم الـ " 25 يناير 2013 " يصادف الذكرى الأولى لحادثة مواقف السيارات للمدرب البرتغالي ( جوزيه مورينهو ) .

الحادثة تعود لإياب ربع نهائي  مسابقة " الكأس " من الموسم الماضي حيث التعادل بـ " 2-2 " في " كامب نو "  بعد فوز الكتلان ذهاباً بـ " 1-2 " بهدفي ( بويول ) و ( أبيدال ) ، في لقاء  الرد عمل الحكم ( تيكسيرا فيتينيز ) على طرد ( راموس ) وإثر الضغط الذي  صاحب ذاك اللقاء عمل ( مورينهو ) على إنتظار الحكم في مواقف السيارات ليعمل  على إهانته .



أكدت  صحيفة " الموندو ديبورتيفو " الكتالونية أن النجم الكبير ( كريستيانو  رونالدو ) هو الذي سيكون قائد البلانكوس في كلاسيكو الأربعاء في ذهاب نصف  نهائي " الكأس " .

السبب  خلف ذلك يعود للغيابات المتنوعة للفريق الخصم من إيقافٍ وإصابات والتي  ستجعل اللاعب البرتغالي قائداً للفريق داخل الملعب حيث سيعمل بدايةً على  مصافحة القائد البرشلوني ( كارليس بويول ) قبيل أن يحاول قيادة فريقه للفوز  على الخصم اللدود .



قامت صحيفة "آس" المدريدية بتحليل وضع فريقها "ريال مدريد" للتنبؤ بخط الدفاع الذي سيواجه البارسا يوم الأربعاء المقبل .

ففي ظل غياب "راموس" و "كوينتراو" للإيقاف و  "بيبي" للإصابة فإن الخيارات باتت محدودة للمدرب "جوزيه مورينيو" لمواجهة  العملاق الكتالوني , خاصة في ظل تدني مستوى "مارسيلو" الذي لم يظهر أداءه  المثالي حينما لعب ضد "فالنسيا" بحكم عودته من الإصابه , ولذا سيكون من  الأرجح أن نرى خط الدفاع مكوناً من "إيسيان" , "فاران" , "ألبيول" و  "أربيلو" وعلى الرغم من إمكانية الزج بـ "كارفايو" إلا أن بطئ سرعته في ظل  السرعة الكبيرة في أداء البارسا يجعله خياراً مستبعداً .

ولكن لو أظهر "مارسيلو" تحسناً في الأيام المقبلة فمن الممكن أن يلعب في  منطقته كظهير أيسر على أن يحل "أربيلوا" في مركز الظهير الأيمن مكان  "إنييستا" ليلعب "فاران" و "ألبيول" في مركز قلب الدفاع , ومن ثم قد يلعب  "ألونسو" , "خضيره" و "إيسيان" في مركز المحور الدفاعي الثلاثي في الوسط .



أصدرت  لجنة المسابقات التابعة للإتحاد الإسباني قرارها حيال الإستئناف الذي قدمه  ( ريال مدريد ) بطرد لاعبيه ( كوينتراو ) و ( دي ماريا ) في مباراة "  الكأس " أمام ( فالنسيا ) .

الإستئناف  قوبل بالرفض ليتأكد بشكلٍ رسمي غياب اللاعبان عن موقعة الأربعاء في ملعب "  سانتياغو برنابيو " أمام البارسا في ذهاب دور نصف النهائي مع العلم أن  بوسع اللاعبان المشاركة في لقاء الرد في " كامب نو " .

الجدير  بالذكر أن المعد البدني للبلانكوس السيد ( روي فاريا ) تم إيقافه لمبارتين  نظير تلفظه بألفاظ غير لائقة على الحكم ( بيريز لاسا ) في النفق المؤدي  إلى غرف الملابس .



بدأت  منافذ ملعب "كامب نو" بمدينة "برشلونة" بعملية بيع تذاكر مباراة  "الكلاسيكو" والتي تجمع ما بين "برشلونة" و "ريال مدريد" في ذهاب نصف نهائي  الكأس على ملعب "سانتياغو بيرنابيو" مساء الأربعاء.

حيث  لم يتبقى من التذاكر سوى "407" تذكرة ، ومن المتوقع بأن تنتهي عملية بيع  التذاكر مساء الأحد مع العلم بأن سعر التذكرة هو "40" يورو.



تحدث مدافع ( ريال مدريد ) الشاب ( فاران ) عن لقاء الكلاسيكو المقبل يوم الأربعاء على مسابقة " الكأس " .

الرجل تحدث عن إمكانية  مشاركته في تلك المباراة في ظل الغيابات الجمّة في صفوف الفريق : " أنا  مستعد ، اللعب أمام البارسا هو خاص للغاية ولكن ليس بوسعي التفكير في ذلك  اللقاء ولكن فقط في مباراة ( خيتافي ) " .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



ستكون مباراة الأربعاء المقبل والتي تجمع ما بين "برشلونة" و "ريال مدريد"  هو الكلاسيكو الـ "15" بالنسبة لـ ( جوزيه مورينيو ) كـ مدرباً لنادي "ريال  مدريد" وسيكون كذلك إياب الكلاسيكو هو الرقم "16" للمدرب البرتغالي.

حيث أتى ( مورينيو ) لـ "ريال مدريد" في موسم  "2010/11" حيث تقابل مع البارسا مرتين في الليغا "5-0" في الـ "كامب نو" و  "1-1" في "السانتياغو بيرنابيو" وكذلك تقابل مع البارسا في نصف نهائي  الأبطال حيث إنهزم "2-0" في "البيرنابيو" ومن ثم تعادل في الـ "كامب نو"  بنتيجة "1-1".

كما لعب مع البارسا نهائي الكأس في نفس العام حيث انتصر حينها  بنتيجة "1-0" على ملعب "الميستايا" في "فالنسيا" برأسية المهاجم (  كريستيانو رونالدو ) ، أما في موسم "2011/12" فتقابل مع البارسا في الليغا  حيث انهزم في "البيرنابيو" بنتيجة "3-1" وفاز في الـ "كامب نو" بنتيجة  "2-1" كما قابلهم في مسابقة الكأس حيث انهزم في "البيرنابيو" بنتيجة "2-1"  وتعادل في الـ "كامب نو" بنتيجة "2-2" بالإضافة إلى كأس السوبر حيث تعادل  ذهاباً في "البيرنابيو" بنتيجة "2-2" ومن ثم انتصر البارسا إياباً في الـ  "كامب نو" بنتيجة "3-2".

أما في الموسم الحالي ، فلقد لعب مع البارسا مباراةً واحدة في الليغا وانتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لمثلهما.



إقترب النجم الأرجنتيني الأسطوري "ليونيل ميسي" من  تحطيم الرقم القياسي للأسطورة المدريدية "ألفريدو دي ستيفانو" بعد هدفيه في  الكلاسيكو الأخير . 

"ميسي" بهذين الهدفين يكون قد وصل للهدف رقم "17" في تاريخ مشاركاته في  لقاء "الكلاسيكو" والبالغة "22 مباراة" , وهو بهذه الطريقة يكون على بعد  "هدف واحد" فقط من أجل معادلة رقم "دي ستيفانو - 18" الذي لعب "30 كلاسيكو"  , وهو رقم بوسعه تحطيمه بكل سهولة خلال المواعيد المقبلة بين الفريقين .

الجدير بالذكر أن أساطير كبار في "الكلاسيكو" قد  باتوا وراء "ليو" مثل "راؤول غونزاليس - 15" , وكذلك هو حال "جينتو" ,  "بوشكاش" و "سيزار رودريغيث" .



سيشارك النجم الكبير "تشافي هيرنانديز" من جديد في لقاء "الكلاسيكو" مسجلاً  رقماً مميزاً جداً من خلال مسيرته مع البارسا التي إمتدت لـ "14 عاماً" .

اللاعب الذي يعد أكثر لاعبي البارسا عبر  التاريخ مشاركة في "الكلاسيكو" حيث لعب مباراته رقم "35" ضد "ريال مدريد"  ممتدة بين "الليغا - 24" , "الأبطال - 3" , "الكأس - 3" , "السوبر الإسباني  - 4" , حققها فيها "14 إنتصار" , "11 تعادل" و "10 هزائم" , وسجل "5  أهداف" .

أهدافه الخمسة تلك توزعت بين "كامب نو - 3" و "سانتياغو بيرنابو - 2" ,  أولها كان في ملعبنا في موسم "01/02" حينما تعادل الفريقان "1-1" , ولربما  واحدٌ من أكثر الأهداف تميزاً لديه هو الذي سجله في "03/04" في مرمى نظيره  بملعب "بيرنابو" ووقتها فاز الفريق الكتالوني "1-2" بفضل هدفه , ومن ثم سجل  هدفه الثالث في لقاء "5-0" , وفي الموسم الماضي سجل في "بيرنابو" بمباراة  الدوري "1-3" , وأخيراً سجل في "السوبر الإسباني" في لقاء "3-2" .



تؤكد الإحصائيات أن البارسا لطالما كان يعاني من  الغيابات بداعي الإصابات في كل مباريات "الكلاسيكو" , فحتى في عهد "بيب  غوارديولا" لم يكن بوسع إبن "سانتبيدور" دعوة كل نجومه لمواجهة "ريال  مدريد" , والأمر ينطبق حالياً على "تيتو فيلانوفا" .

وتؤكد الأرقام أنه ومنذ تولي "مورينيو" مهمة تدريب "ريال مدريد" فإن  البارسا خسر لاعبيه في "39 مره" مقابل "20" لـ "مورينيو" , وفي الكلاسيكو  الأخير كان "تيتو" بدون نجمه الأبرز في الدفاع "كارليس بويول" وكذلك  "ثياغو" و "كوينكا" , بينما لعب "مورينيو" مباراة "الكلاسيكو" رقم "14" له  وهو مكتمل الصفوف .

فمنذ مباراة "5-0" التي تعد أول "كلاسيكو" وحتى لقاء  إياب "السوبر الإسباني" الأخير "2-1" , فإن بعض لاعبي البارسا شاهدوه عبر  التلفاز أو من المدرجات , وعانى الكثير من اللاعبين من مشاكل التمزق العضلي  , كما تعرض بعضهم لمشاكل في الركبه مثل "فونتاس" و "أفيلاي" , فضلاً عن  كسر في الساق كما هو لدى "فيّا" , أو في حالةٍ مرضية كما هو مع "أبيدال" .

بالنسبة لـ "ريال مدريد" فلقد عانى بعض المشاكل مثل ركبة "شاهين" , وكذلك  مشاكل عضلية مختلفه لكلٍ من "دي ماريّا" و "خضيره" , دون نسيان اللاعب  السابق "غاغو" الذي خسر اللعب في "5 مباريات" بسبب مشاكل في الركبة ومشاكل  عضليه أخرى , والآن يعاني من غياب " كاسياس - بيبي " لإصابات مختلفه .



على الرغم من تلقيه الكثير من الأهداف على يد نجوم البارسا , إلا أن "إيكر  كاسياس" يعد واحداً من أخطر العقبات التي سيواجهها الفريق الكتالوني يوم  غدٍ في "كامب نو" .

فالإحصائيات تظهر أنه تمكن من إيقاف "70 كرة"  في "15 مباراة" لعبها في "كامب نو" , وبالمقابل تلقى "30 هدفاً" في "كامب  نو" مقابل "30 هدفاً" في "سانتياغو بيرنابو" .

هذه الأرقام قد تظهر نجوميته في وقتٍ بدأ فيه الموسم بشكلٍ غير مقنع بتلقيه  "12 هدفاً" في "10 مباريات" , منها "7" من كرات ثابته بين "ضربة حره - 2" ,  "ضربة جزاء - 1" و "كرات ثابته / ركنيه - 4" .

وكان "كاسياس" قد حقق "4 إنتصارات" في "كامب  نو" , وكذلك "4 تعادلا" و "7 هزائم" , وفي بعض المباريات كان هو السبب  الحقيقي وراء عدم سقوط فريقه مهزوماً , كما حصل في موسم "05/06" حينما  تعادل الفريقان "1-1" , فلقد أوقف "11 تسديده" وهو رقم قياسي في مباراة  واحدة له .

كما كان سر نجاح فريقه في الخروج متعادلاً سلبياً موسم "02/03" بإيقاف كل  الكرات , وكذلك فعل في لقاء "07/08" حينما فاز فريقه "0-1" , ولا يمكن  نسيان موسم "03/04" حينما فاز فريقه "1-2" , بتصديه لكرتين خطيرتين لـ  "أوفر مارس" و "تشافي" .

وبعيداً عن إنجازاته فإن "ميسي" يعد كابوسه  الأسد , حيث إفتتحها بـ "هاتريك" في موسم "06/07" في ليلة كذلك تصدى  لإنفرادتين فيهما لـ "إيتو" , بينما إنهار في موسم "10/11" بالهزيمة "5-0" ,  كما تصدى لـ "6 كرات" في لقاء "الأبطال" من نفس الموسم , ولذا يمكن القول  بأن "الكلاسيكو" يلعب في الكثير من الأحيان على يديه .



منذ أن تواجه "برشلونه" و "ريال مدريد" ضد بعضيهما في "13 مايو 1902" , أقيمت "222 مباراة" بينهما على مدار "110 عام" .

الإنتصارات حتى الآن "88" لـ "ريال مدريد" و  "87" لـ "برشلونه" , ولكن أحد الأرقام المميزة التي تنتظر تحطيمها تتمثل  فيما يمكن أن يقوم به النجم الأرجنتيني "ليونيل ميسي" إبن الـ "25 عاماً"  الذي سجل حتى الآن في مباريات "الكلاسيكو" مامجموعه "17 هدفاً" في  "22مباراة" , وهو على بعد هدف واحد من معادلة الرقم التاريخي للأسطورة  "ألفريدو دي ستيفانو - 18 هدف" .

النجم الأرجنتيني تمكن من تسجيل "16 هاتريك" مع البارسا , "3 رباعيات" و  "خماسية واحده" , كان نصيب "ريال مدريد" منها في "مارس 2007" حينما سجل  أهداف البارسا الثلاثة في ليلة "3-3" .

ولو حسبنا أهداف "ميسي" بالتفصيل في مرمى  الغريم الأزلي لوجدناها "الليغا - 10" , "السوبر الإسباني - 5" و "الأبطال -  2" , بينما "دي ستيفانو" فعلها في "الليغا - 14" , "البطولة الأوروبية -  2" , "الكأس - 2" , والبطولة الأخيرة هي التي لم يسجل فيها "ليو" حتى الآن .

وبالتأكيد فإن "ليو" عاجلاً أم آجلاً سيعمل على كسر الرقم القياسي للهداف  التاريخي في البطولة , وهو الذي تمكن في آخر "كلاسيكو" في "السوبر  الإسباني" من جعل الهداف التاريخي الثاني في البارسا "سيزار رودريغيث" يقف  وراءه .

بالنسبة للبرتغالي "كريستيانو رونالدو"  فلقد لعب حتى الآن "16 كلاسيكو" سجل فيها "10 أهداف" منها "7 أهداف  متتالية" في آخر "6 مباريات" .



أطلقت صحيفة " آس " الإسبانية جملة من الأرقام والإحصائيات الخاصة بلقاء الكلاسيكو في مسابقة " الكأس " .

# تقابل الفريقان في هذه  المسابقة في " 31 مناسبة " كما يلي : دور الـ " 16 ــ مرتين " ، " دور ربع  النهائي " 5 مرات " ، " 13 نصف نهائي " ، " 6 مرات ــ نهائي " ، مع العلم  أن عدد مواجهة الفريقان في مسماها الجديد هو إلى " 9 " .

# الغلبة في عدد مرات الفوز يصب في صالح البارسا بـ " 15 " مقابل " 10 للمدريديين " وإحتكم التعادل بين الفريقين في " 6 مناسبات " .

# تمكن البارسا من إقصاء  غريمه في " 7 مناسبات " مقابل " 6 " للبلانكوس ، مع العلم أن الفريقام  يتقاسمان عدد مرات الفوز في النهائي بـ " 3 " .

# البارسا سجل عدد أهداف أكثر في غريمه وبالتحديد " 63 " مقابل " 49 " .



تأهل  برشلونة للدور النصف النهائي من بطولة كأس ملك اسبانيا ليس خبراً ، وانما  هو امر معتاد عليه برشلونه خصوصاً وانه هو زعيم هذه البطوله بـ 26 مره  حققها الفريق . 

ومنذ  موسم 2006/07 ، فأن الفريق وصل الى نصف نهائي الكأس 6 مرات ، مره واحده  فقط خرج قبل هذا الدور ، وكان على يد اشبيليه في موسم 2009/10 ، عندما كان  مدرب اشبيليه مانولو خيمينيز . 

اما  الدور النصف النهائي من موسم 2006/07 وكذلك 2007/08 فقد خرج الفريق من هذا  الدور على فريقي : خيتافي بمجموع 6/5 لخيتافي ، حيث انتهت مباراة الكامب  نو بـ 5/2 للبارسا ، وفي مباراة العوده لخيتافي انتصر 4/0 وبالتالي فأن  التأهل لـ خيتافي ، وكذلك ضد فالنسيا حيث تعادل الفريق 1_1 في الكامب نو ،  وفي فالنسيا انتصر فالنسيا 3/2 ، وعلى اثرها خرج الفريق من الدور النصف  النهائي . 

وخلال  هذه الفتره من 2006/07 وصل الفريق 6 مرات لهذا الدور ، انتصر في مرتين  باللقب وكان ذلك عام 2009 عندما انتصر على فريق اتليتك بلباو في ملعب  فالنسيا بـ 4/1 ، وفي عام 2012 عندما تجاوز فريق ( اتليتك بلباو ) في ملعب  الفسينتي كالديرون ، وبالاضافه الى ذلك فأن الفريق وصل للنهائي عام 2011 ،  ولكنه خسر النهائي من غريمه ريال مدريد بـ 1/0 .



بعد الانتصار الكبير الذي حققه الفريق على نادي ملقا ( 4-2 ) ليصعد الى الدور القادم في مقابلة الغريم ريال مدريد . 

مع هذه الاهداف يكون الفريق قد سجل ( 100 )  هدف في هذا الموسم ( 2012/13 ) ، الفريق مع غوارديولا كان يصنع التاريخ  كثيراً ، وبالحقيقه فأن الفريق مع فيلانوفا وجوردي رورا يسيران على نفس  الطريق ، وكذلك يحققان ارقام قياسيه كبيره ، وبطبيعة الحال فأن الاولويه  لصنع التاريخ وتحقيق البطولات . 

الفريق سجل 100 هدف هذا الموسم في 34 مباراة ، بمعدل متوسط للأهداف هو (  2.9 ) في المباراة الواحده ، حيث ان الفريق سجل 66 هدف في الدوري الاسباني  من 20 مباراة ، وسجل 19 هدف في الكأس من اصل 6 مباريات ، وكذلك في دوري  ابطال اوروبا فقد سجل الفريق 11 هدف ، وفي كأس السوبر الاسباني سجل الفريق 4  اهداف من مباراتين فقط ، وبالتالي فأنه يصبح عدد الاهداف هو : 100 هدف . 

المعدل المتوسط للأهداف بالفريق هذا الموسم :  في الدوري الاسباني 3.3 اهداف في المباراة الواحده ، في كأس اسبانيا 3.1 في  المباراة الواحده ، 1.8 في دوري ابطال اوروبا في المباراة الواحده ، 2 في  كأس السوبر الاسباني في المباراة الواحده . 

وتجدر الاشاره ان بيكيه وبتسجيله للهدف الثاني في الامس يكون اللاعب رقم 17  هذا الموسم يسجل للبارسا ويتبقى 8 لاعبين فقط لم يستطعيوا التسجيل هذا  الموسم وهم : فالديس - بينتو - ماسكيرانو - مونتويا - بارترا - كوينكا -  ابيدال - مونيسيا - دوس سانتوس . 



تواجه فريق " برسا تيتو " مع " ريال مدريد " في هذا  الموسم في (3) مواجهات مقسمة على " السوبر الإسباني 2 - الدوري 1 " حيث  أثبت المدرب البرتغالي تفوقه على " تيتو " بشكل كبير رغم أن للكتلان فوز  بنتيجة (3-2) وللملكي انتصار كذلك بنتيجة (2-1) وهناك تعادل في الدوري  بهدفين لكل فريق في المواجهة الأخيرة ..

التفوق للبرتغالي يكمن في حصد فريقه للقب  السوبر في بداية هذا الموسم , وبالتأكيد سيسعى الكتلان بغياب قائدهم " تيتو  " للثأر من الفريق المدريدي وتحقيق الفوز في معقل " مدريد " ليخطوا الفريق  خطوة كبيره نحو نهائي الكأس , وبغض النظر عن غيابات الملكي إلا أنهم ما  زالوا أقوياء ويملكون الأسماء المناسبة لتغطية الفراغات ..



لم يعد فريق " ريال مدريد " صاحب الهيمنة على مباريات "الكلاسيكو" , فبعد  الفوز الكبير للملكي بنتيجة "1-2" في لقاء إياب " السوبر" بلغ الفريق  الملكي الفوز رقم "88" في المواجهات بين الفريقين وبالتالي يملك الفريق  الكتالوني "87" انتصار .

تاريخ المواجهات بين الفريقين ممتد لـ  "110 أعوام" , سيطر فيها "ريال مدريد" على العديد من السنوات ولكن الفوز  الأخير للبارسا عادل الكفة أخيراً , مع العلم أن البارسا فاز في "23  مباراة" على ملعب "سانتياغو بيرنابو" , وبالتأكيد فإن المسيرة الأمثل كانت  مع "بيب غوارديولا" الذي حقق "4 إنتصارات" هي "2-6" , "0-2" , "1-3" في  الدوري و "0-2" في "الأبطال" وأخيراً "1-2" في "الكأس" مقابل تعادلات "1-1"  في الدوري و "2-2" في "السوبر الإسباني" و 2 ـ 2 في الكأس .. هذا ومن  الممكن أن يعادل البارسا غريمه لو حسم مباراة ذهاب دور الـ"4" من الكأس  "برنابيو" .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

 

 



 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياامام يارائع

تقديم وافي شافي كامل 

مع الامنيات للحبيب البرساوي بالفوز المؤزر ولعب الاياب بالناشئين والبدلاء

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عرض راقى يا امام
وتحليل وافى وشافى وفى الموعد وعلى قدر الحدث

لكنى اعتقد أن تسمية كلاسيكو الارض غير دقيقة مع الاحترام لمن اطلقوها
لكنه كلاسيكو الدنيا او الكون
اللهم الا اذا كان هنالك بشر يلعبون فى كوكب اخر من وراءنا
ونحن لا ندرى

أنه
كلاسيكو الكون

وشكله اليوم برساوى اكثر من ريالى
وانا مستمتع
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*امام الى الامام تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اللهم انصر الريال
يارب الكون 
انماامره اذا اراد شيئا
ان يقول له كن فيكون
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

اللهم انصر الريال
يارب الكون 
انماامره اذا اراد شيئا
ان يقول له كن فيكون



ياااااااااااااااارب
كتر من الدعوااااات يا شيخنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قررررررررررررررررررربت 

*

----------


## حوته 1

*حبيبى برشلونى

العشاء حمام و الدعوة عامه
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قررررررررررررررررررربت 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة الكلاسيكو المتوقعة لمعركة الليلة





*

----------


## كته

*انا ماشى اتحكر التلفزيون (باالجنمبه)
مبروك للريال مقدما
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

انا ماشى اتحكر التلفزيون (باالجنمبه)
مبروك للريال مقدما



مبروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مدريد مدريد مدريد
ياربى فيها كم نقطه
ارجو الراجيكم والله يكفينا شر الحكام 
بالجمبه 
واسرائيل كمان ( اللبيب بالاشارة يفهم)
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*
http://matfaletchay.com/link.php?id=213
http://matfaletchay.com/link.php?id=212
http://matfaletchay.com/link.php?id=211
http://matfaletchay.com/link.php?id=210
http://matfaletchay.com/link.php?id=209
http://matfaletchay.com/link.php?id=208


مشاهدة طيبة 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الواحد الاحد نبدا 

مشاهدة ممتعة للكل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاول خطر في الدقائق الاولى للمباراة للريال
يضيعها السيد رونالدو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تالق رهيب لبنتو 


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*أين الرابط يا مهدي


*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الريال نار منقد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده شنو ياالبا عليك الله

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الشوالى فشلونى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هجمة خطرة جدا للريال تضيع من رونالدو باعجوبة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العارضة ترفض ان يسجل تشافي الهدف الاول 

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الحكم حاااااااااااااقد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة اخرى تضيع من تشافي وتضيع بغرابة

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا سلام عليكم
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*بنزيمة يضيع
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بنزيمه بااااااااااااالغت
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*كالخون ما معقول
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الحكم ضربةجزاء لو مت
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*37 ومازال التعادل مستمر
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مباراة قمة في الروعة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا شباب الرابط توقف عندي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بعد مباراة متكافئة قوي ومثير خالي فقط من الاهداف
نال كل من كارفالهو وكاليخون من الريال وبيكيه من برشلونة بطاقات صفراء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

أين الرابط يا مهدي





ديل رابطين لللمباراة
بصراحة لم اجربهما لكن اتمنى ان يعملا من اجل مشاهدة باتقي المتعة



 البث الأول \ https://www.facebook.com/For.F.C.B/app_160430850678443


البث التاني - https://www.facebook.com/For.F.C.B/app_201742856511228




*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بداية الشوط الثاني الريال علي يمين الشاشة وبرشلونة شمالها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة المباراة في شوطها الثاني

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مشكور يا مهدي
انا حضرت الشوط الاول في موقع كورة لكن قفل مع نهاية الشوط الاول

http://kora-online.tv/ch1.html
http://kora-online.tv/ch3.html
http://kora-online.tv/ch4.html


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فابريغاس يسجل الهدف الاول للبارسا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باران مدافع الريال الجديد خليفة هييرو لاعب ممتاز جدا وله مستقبل كبير في الريال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة جدا تضيع من رونالدو والمرمى خالي
خرجت الكرة ودخل رونالدو داخل الشباك
تبادل ادوار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغييرين ورا بعض للريال
مودريتش ثم هيجواين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمريرات برساوية متعددة تنتهي بفاول على الريال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيكيه ينقذ هدف مؤكد من امام رونالدو ويصاب فيها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فابريغاس يضيع هدفا مؤكدا امام المرمى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لالفيس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيدرو يضيع انفراد كامل بمرمى الريال بغرابة عجيييييييييييييييييييييييييبة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ملغي لميسي للتسلل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باران يسجل هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 81 ويتعادل للريال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تياغو يدخل بديلا لفابريغاس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بويول يتلقى بطاقة صفراء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لتشافي الونزو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهى الكلاسيكو الاول في عام 2013 بالتعادل بهدف لكل منهما

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مرقتو منها يا مواسير مدريد
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

باران مدافع الريال الجديد خليفة هييرو لاعب ممتاز جدا وله مستقبل كبير في الريال




باران ولا فاران
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

مرقتو منها يا مواسير مدريد





تلقاكم لسه أعصابكم بايظة يا فشلوناب . . . المباراة مفروض تحسم من الشوط الأول . . . بس النصيحة لله برضو كنا متوترين
*

----------

